# My rarest poison bottle



## texasdigger (Jun 30, 2010)

I am not a poison collector, but I do love this bottle.  It is very rare, but sadly damaged.  I want to get the top replaced, but I do not know anyone that does that type of work. It has a very nice color, and is a cool shape.  I am told they also came in a larger size.  Thanks for looking!

 Brad


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 1, 2010)

Besides the photo in the book, this is the first KR-56 I have seen.  Ya, it's rare... $700 rare if undamaged.  It's one of the few American poisons that have "Not To Be Taken" on them.  A shame it's broke...


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 1, 2010)

Does the book list 2 sizes?  I was told the other is about 6".  It could have the top replaces easily.  I am a glass worker, and have considered doing it myself.  Just have not got around to it.  I saw a whole one sell for 1100.00 a couple years ago.  When I get it repaired I will post another pick of it.  I paid 4.00 for it so there is no way I could have passes it up!

 Brad


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 1, 2010)

At the time of the publishing of the book, the only size listed is 3 3/4".  Jerry might be able to fill in more if there is other sizes.  Doesn't surprise me that one sold for more than the book price.  Before the economy took a dump, rare bottles gained in price.  You got a superb deal, even broken.


----------



## jerry2143 (Jul 2, 2010)

At the present time the KR-56 J. BURGHEIM PHARMACIST poison bottle is known too exist in only two sizes. It has been found in 3 3/4 and 5 1/4 inch sizes. The APBCA  poison bottle book only lists the 3 3/4 inch size. I have a 5 1/4 inch size in my collection. If you have any questions about POISON bottles of any type, especially AMERICAN  POISON bottles feel free too contact me on this forum or you can e-mail directly at mmcculloch@triad.rr.com and I will gladly tell you all I know about any particular POISON bottle that you may have a question about. I also buy, sale and trade POISON bottles. Have a great day!!![][][]


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for your help!  I am going to sell this one soon, but I am not sure if i want to get it repaired first or not.  The way it is damaged it could fixed so easily, and it would be really hard to tell it has been damaged.  Thanks again!

 Brad


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, if ever we get money again, let us know when it comes up for sale.


----------



## texasdigger (Jul 3, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your troubles.  It is crappy crappy time for everyone right now.  My family has been in business for over , and this last year has been the hardest yet.  If we all keep our heads up things will com around.  Truly sorry for your troubles, and it is nice to meet you.

 Brad


----------

